# Critical Skills Work Visa list published



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Here it is:

http://www.immigrationsouthafrica.org/Critical_Skills_Work_Visa_List.pdf

All kinds of skills there, however ICT and Engineering take most of the top spots in my opinion, as it was with the old Quota Work Permit and Exceptional Skills Work Permit.


----------



## Spiggles (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi LegalMan,

I see in the Gazzette, they also changed the amount for financial assurance for Relative Visa.
Is this minimum amount R8500 by SA citizen only for applicant or including SA citizen? (i.e: SA citizen R8500 + Applicant R8500 = R17000)

Also, is this gross or net ?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

It is for the SA citizen/PR holder alone.

There is a mistake in the document it seems - net worth for retired people of only R37,000.

As a legal professional, I usually don't use this term, but I must say:

LOL!!


----------



## Spiggles (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi LegalMan,

Thanks for your quick reply

So for example,
I have a Life Partner who is on Relative visa, how much do I need to show as a proof of my income?
R8500 or R17000?
Gross or net?




LegalMan said:


> It is for the SA citizen/PR holder alone.
> 
> There is a mistake in the document it seems - net worth for retired people of only R37,000.
> 
> ...


Yes, I saw that too. Retire to SA while you can


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

No, it's not proof of income, it's not a monthly figure, it's R8,500 proof once off in your bank account.


----------



## aak_arun (Jun 7, 2014)

*Critical Skils List Query*

Hi Legal man - As my skills falls under the critical skills ICT, am planning to apply on the same .. I have a couple of queries on the new list of critical skills under ICT requirements, plz clarify 

" Confirmation in writing from the accredited professional body, council or board recognised by
SAQA or any relevant government Department confirming the skils or qualifications of the appliant and approriate post qualificatino exp." - Does this mean we have to get something in writing of our skills from any body within SA or is it our technical skills certificate or exp letter would hold good .. If this is in writing can u advise whom we need to get frm ? 

Also the requirements states that we need to get a job offer within 12 months of visiting SA under the critical skills - Is this correct.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

For your specific profession there will be some "body" in SA. For an Engineers for example it may be the Engineering Council of South Africa.



> Also the requirements states that we need to get a job offer within 12 months of visiting SA under the critical skills - Is this correct.


Yes. That's what it says in plain writing.


----------



## tapsmatenga (Apr 8, 2014)

is it still 5 years experience for a critical skills visa?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

> is it still 5 years experience for a critical skills visa?


Yes.


----------



## anilraj83 (Sep 21, 2012)

Deal All

i am planning to go for critical skills visa,my profession is software testing.i have the below queries.

1.Which occupation from the list i can choose? .My gut feeling is BPO - Quality Analyst will be ideal for me as my designation in india is consultant.(Or any other occupation listed in ICT will do?)

2.Should we submit any proof of financial funds for this visa?(I heared that it is R300000) for 3 months period?

3.My spouse and kids visa also will be taken care under this or should i process for them separately?

would be grateful if anyone respond to these clarification.Many thanks


----------

